# Best choice for webmail?



## dave (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone have suggestions or favorites for webmail?

I am particularly interested in webmail interfaces for Courier and Dovecot - also, prefer PHP.  Any suggestions welcome.

This is somewhat related to: Best choice for POP3/IMAP4?


----------



## mousaka (Dec 13, 2008)

I like RoundCube very much and use it with docecot.

mousaka


----------



## dave (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, I like roundcube too, but it is in very early stages of development.  For instance, AFAIK, it does no allow a user to change their own mail password.  Also, deleting or moving a long list of messages is tedious.  And, it does not allow for setting up a auto-reply.  Things like that...


----------



## diesel (Dec 13, 2008)

Another vote for Roundcube . I like Squirrelmail too, it is very powerful, but Roundcube has better interface.


----------



## digitalc (Dec 14, 2008)

@diesel: dito


----------



## CyberCr33p (Dec 23, 2008)

My vote goes to Roundcube. If you install the POP3/IMAP server with passwords stored in a database then maybe you can use a frontend for users to change passwords.


----------



## monty_hall (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the Horde suite of imp/kronolith etc on Courier.


----------



## Oko (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder what is wrong with squirrel mail? It is pure PHP so you can even turn
off Java Script in your browser and get the mail.

Horde in my experience as a user is slooooow, very slooow and many useless features.


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 10, 2009)

I use ILohaMail. Looking at installing squirrelmail.


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Jan 10, 2009)

As a primary way of accessing Roundcube may have some shortcomings but for the rest it's excellent, despite it's low version number and slow development.


----------



## edhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

I am using exim+dovecot+squeriellmail combination :>>
Although SquirrelMail is very powerful, it is easy to configure for simple webmail usage.


----------



## dave (Jan 12, 2009)

monty_hall said:
			
		

> I like the Horde suite of imp/kronolith etc on Courier.



I don't think i will ever install Horde again.  I did it once, and to me, that is the epitome of bloat.  It does not make any sense to me to build software that tries to be everything for everybody.


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 12, 2009)

You were not verbose on your requirements but have you considered Citadel?

Citadel is a groupware with an IMAP server plus a nice web server that could work seamless with Apache (You will need mod_auth_citadel).

In my company, we are using several Citadel servers (local IMAP servers) in conjunction with Postfix and a Dovecot proxy.


----------



## dgnr8 (Jan 14, 2009)

We are using this and have nothing but praise for it.

There is a free version but I think it is limited to one domain.

We purchased it for unlimited domain and the push interface and the wireless and have never looked back.

It only set us back a few hundred instead of a few thousand, which is incredible for the feature set that you get.

I know there are free ones out there but laking support and sometimes sloppy coding you cant beat payware.

The web interface is incredible both on IE, Firefox and Safari.

Highly Recommend this to anyone.


----------



## dgnr8 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry 

Forgot the link...

http://atmail.com/


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 2, 2009)

While I see lots of votes for Roundcube, I'm now very wary of it.. I had recently loaded it on my FC6 (Linux) box (perhaps 2 months ago) and started to configure it until it wanted a newer version of PHP (I was running a slightly lower 5.x version than it wanted).  Anyway, I never got around to fully upgrading my PHP version to make it happy.. Anyway, about a month goes by and I started noticing odd stuff on the server.. To make a long story short there was a security issue in some of the RoundCube code that allowed someone to exploit a hole in the roundcube code I had and they loaded up their hacking code to try to exploit my Linux server.  Anyway, I shut them down but have very little interest in using something that bleeding edge if the possibility remains that they can hack their way into a backdoor to gain access..

Obviously FreeBSD offers some benefit in this case if you're using jails but it may not be fool proof perhaps.

In the meantime, I'll stick with my tried & true Squirrelmail which I've never had any problems with (security or otherwise).

I will admit that Roundcube has the eye-candy thing going for it but it's not enough in my opinion..


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Citadel is full mail system install. Their webmail sucks hard though, but you can get up and running a fully featured system in a matter of minutes.


----------



## hydra (Jun 27, 2010)

Sogo - integrates nicely with Thunderbird.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmmm about Citadel I'm having concerns about the ability to easily backup the emails... I'm saying that because EZinstall of citadel just failed on my freebsd box...


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 27, 2010)

edhunter said:
			
		

> I am using exim+dovecot+squeriellmail combination :>>
> Although SquirrelMail is very powerful, it is easy to configure for simple webmail usage.


Why exim over postfix? Just asking.


----------

